# Will You Be Celebrating tomorrow?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I will! < Click

TM


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Celebrating that the nights will start to get shorter and that we'll be getting closer to spring!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Too right Bill.

June 22nd is the worst day of the year - next Monday is very welcome!

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

teemyob said:


> I will! < Click
> 
> TM


We will be celebrating, as it is our 46th wedding anniversary - never a moment of regret and still very much in love.

Colin (and Sue) ...... with Maisie the chocolate Lab joining in the celebrations.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We'll be up before dawn, something we only normally do on the 21st, to see the sun rise over the longest night and happy in the knowledge that the days are becoming longer!

Happy Solstice


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we are

Taking ten grandkids to a theatre show, Hansel and Gretal

And a large amount of parents( not intentional a couple would have been fine to help with the kids :lol: 8O )

20 tickets

A buffet meal back at ours

Starts Christmas

But hey

How lucky are we  

Aldrai


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

My son and his family will be in cumbria celebrating. He exchanges gifts then as he does not see the boys on the 25th.
all with us boxing day, not quite as many as Aldra though :lol: :lol: 3 vegans , 1 galactosaemia, a few fussy devils, a toddler and the rest.


sue

reminder must find a small tree but bigger than the one I have.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sue

Sounds amazing

One vegetarian sends me into turmoil :lol: 

You haven't got your tree yet 8O 

A very happy christmas to you and yours

Aldra 8O


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

camallison said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I will! < Click
> ...


******************************************

Snap! we also got married on the shortest day and longest night 40 years ago. Lots of nudges 

Only difference that it was mid summer here, we married in Australia, 

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy anniversary to both of you

Not far behind our 50 years

The longer it goes the easier it gets

Tied together with memories that are difficult to separate

Not that you would want to

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> Sue
> 
> Sounds amazing
> 
> ...


I have a Christmas tree but it is too big for our available space, do have a 6" real one with 3 baubles, and a 9" fibre optic which I usually put up in the van, have a salix in a pot in the garden, wonder how it would look with lights on :lol:

Happy christmas Sandra and all on facts


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Happy Anniversary to you all!

Trev


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The days may well be getting longer from now on but you can bet your boots that the weather will be going downhill to compensate  

I hate Jan/Feb :evil:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Miserable old git! :roll: 

At least we are on the way up from tomorrow. There's optimism for you, even if it does take a while to make much difference. :lol: 

Dave


P.S. So do I, in fact. The beginning of March is what I always long for.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hah, I head for Florida tomorrow, so :bounncy: a bit more daylight and certainly warmer!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I hope tomorrow cheers me up. I have been so ill for so long, cant remember when i felt well and fit, so bloody down just lately.

Trev


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

You need a few weeks in the sun Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sue, three whole baubles :lol: you are pushing the boat out

Trev, I feel for you I really hope you start to feel better soon

I like winter, the gardens put to bed, curtains closed, log fire lit

I hibernate :lol: 

And maybe wake up to spring

But all the bulbs are pushing through despite the weather

So the promise of spring is still there

It's the cycle of life

Aldra


----------

